# Hello



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Made a couple of post but did not really say hello. My name is Randy. I live in Mobile Al. I have enjoyed carving for a number of years and while I carve a verity of things walking sticks and canes are what i do most. I started with that and never have gotten tired of carving them. I do a bit of caricature and also turn pen. I have started learning carving gun stocks. But just learning on old ones I find. Not ready to take some one else's yet.
Here are a few canes and sticks I have done.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome to LJ, nice sticks!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to Lumberjocks

Your work looks awesome


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome to the madhouse, Randy…Glad you decided to join our rather large family of guys and gals. You'll find a plethra of woodworking on this site, and many, many carvers of all kinds.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome Randy. Looks like you will fit tight in with this crowd.

Roger


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome aboard RADY!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome Randy. Nice work


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome! Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Another Randy! Welcome!!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to LJ's Randy!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Beautiful work, you are very talented.
Welcome to LJs


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome to LJ! Beautiful walking sticks!

When wood carving, tell us what hammers and/or mallets you use at: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/84186


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Randy

You do a swell job on carving.

I have never carved nor have the tools but I am interested in your carving pen blanks. 
I teach Vets and other people how to turn pens and that would be nice to learn and how them that too.
Do you have any advise, pictures, DVDs that I can learn from?


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Arlin.
I have carved a few pens. but I mostly turn them like you. I will look around, there are some pen kits made for carving. You can also use a regular 7mm pen kit. Cut the back brass tub just long enough to take the twist mechanism. Drill into the back piece of wood just deep for the shorter brass tube. Make the back half of the pen 3" that will give you room to do a small carving on top of the pen. Also you can do some shallow relief carving on the pen if you give it a thick body. You can do it while letting the lathe hold it as you work. Hat works best power carving with a high speed rotary tool or foredom type tool. Hope that is of some help.



> Randy
> 
> You do a swell job on carving.
> 
> ...


----------

